# Maya had her skinhead - b4 and after!



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Maya had her 2nd haircut today....she looks like a little rat about half the size lol......shes so short but all clean and lovely and bouncy.

heres her b4 pic from this morning and her after one now


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looking very good
bet she'll be glad its shorter in the heat if we get any


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

carol said:


> looking very good
> bet she'll be glad its shorter in the heat if we get any


if we get any!!!  she did her nice and short so she will be ok all summer then....she don't look like my dog though lol she looks so different!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww she looks gorgeous, what a difference though, she looks more pup like


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww Heh  Bless ! , Shes Soo Adorable !


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

griffpan said:


> Aww she looks gorgeous, what a difference though, she looks more pup like


TY  she was about the same size as Sandy now shes half the size lol....nice to see her eyes though Oh prefers her like this


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

oooo posh aint it  she can see now lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oooo posh aint it  she can see now lol.


so it shud be.......cost more than it does to get my hair cut!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Paula C said:


> so it shud be.......cost more than it does to get my hair cut!


lol I used to hear that all the time when I had the grooming parlour and my stock answer was - but you brush your hair every day 

apologies if you brush maya every day but most that complained were nearly always knotty


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> lol I used to hear that all the time when I had the grooming parlour and my stock answer was - but you brush your hair every day
> 
> apologies if you brush maya every day but most that complained were nearly always knotty


yeah and the hairdresser dont have to wash my bum  I never mind paying it cos they look so nice after so its £25 well spent


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Paula C said:


> yeah and the hairdresser dont have to wash my bum  I never mind paying it cos they look so nice after so its £25 well spent


ok I used to charge £18 for them


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah, she loks like a fluffy pom pom!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> ok I used to charge £18 for them


On her price list its £29 for a Lhasa .......so was quite pleased she only charged me £25 think thats cos I do brush her quite a bit and she wasnt too matted. even so nearly £30 an hour aint bad for a living!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Paula C said:


> On her price list its £29 for a Lhasa .......so was quite pleased she only charged me £25 think thats cos I do brush her quite a bit and she wasnt too matted. even so nearly £30 an hour aint bad for a living!


It's not bad but it is hard work and kills the back and little dogs like Maya are our bread and butter cos she is probably good if she is used to being brushed but I have had a few in that are not brushed and they are a real pain to do I used to have one who was always done in a puppy cut but she was given milk to drink and used to have the odd ice cream can you imagine what she smelt like stale milk yuck and she was always matted used to take forever to do so really earned my money on her so little dogs like Maya are a really rare


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> It's not bad but it is hard work and kills the back and little dogs like Maya are our bread and butter cos she is probably good if she is used to being brushed but I have had a few in that are not brushed and they are a real pain to do I used to have one who was always done in a puppy cut but she was given milk to drink and used to have the odd ice cream can you imagine what she smelt like stale milk yuck and she was always matted used to take forever to do so really earned my money on her so little dogs like Maya are a really rare


yeah I can imagine....when I went to pick her up there was this woman in there with a westie omg she was there about 10 mins I want this I dont want that and when she left we just laffed and said well thats as clear as mud pmsl......shes a lovely woman shes done sandy for a couple of years thats why I dont mind payin. I could get her done for £20 by someone who would come to the house but would rather stick to someone I know 

I was so worried she would be naughty only being young but she said she had been as good as gold and that made my day


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Paula C said:


> yeah I can imagine....when I went to pick her up there was this woman in there with a westie omg she was there about 10 mins I want this I dont want that and when she left we just laffed and said well thats as clear as mud pmsl......shes a lovely woman shes done sandy for a couple of years thats why I dont mind payin. I could get her done for £20 by someone who would come to the house but would rather stick to someone I know
> 
> I was so worried she would be naughty only being young but she said she had been as good as gold and that made my day


If you knew what some owners ask for it is just unbelievable I have done some dogs and then requested that they dont tell anyone where they were done because their idea of a 'cute' clip was absolutely awful


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> If you knew what some owners ask for it is just unbelievable I have done some dogs and then requested that they dont tell anyone where they were done because their idea of a 'cute' clip was absolutely awful


she likes to do them as they are supposed to look......she didnt want to do Maya so short but as shes in season she was a bit messy at the back so we decided it would be better for her and its grows so fast anyway......this westie woman wanted the hair all left in its face and all long on its ears, and the poor thing was having pups so thats prob the last thing it needed all hair in its face! she had no idea!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her she does look different, but she will be alot cooler,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

